# last meal



## sonofwacky (Apr 22, 2008)

hi guys a have been reading a lot about diets . and lots of other things but a have been wondering what would be best time to have last meal. although my last meal is you;s a salad . of some sort thanks


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

If you are talking about before you go to bed, I usually eat Cottage Cheese with a couple of Eggs. Cottage Cheese is Casein Protein, therefore it is slower at digesting.

Somebody, please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

^^^^ no your right and the fat in the eggs will further slow the absorbsion of the protein drip feeding the muscle all night.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

i generaly eat 10 eggs, 4 yolks 10 whites


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Cottage cheese for me on brown bread, with a Pro-Ppetide shake 11pm, but i normaly wake thru the night to pee, so then have another Peptide shake, then hit the sac again.

Takes about 3 hrs for the peptide to fully break down and be absorbed, which sets me up nicely for getting up at 6.30am for my first meal.

Geo


----------



## sonofwacky (Apr 22, 2008)

thanks guys . for your reply;s all info is helpful


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

not sure what peptide whey ya got there but most carry

whey 1 to 2 hours

egg white 1 to 4 hours

cassine 1 to 6 hours on break downs i think bro

steak is a good option too it can take 8 hours to digest


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Immediate Release(30min Release) - Whey Concentrate

Medium Release(90min Release) - Egg Whey Protein or Similar

Extended Release(3Hr release) - Micellr Casein & Milk Protein, and Similar

Geo


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

yep perfect meal replacement imo,i was just roughly covering the spectrum im sure ive read cassine can take up to 5 to 6 hours to release though but i may be wrong

reflex peptide fusion plays a role in my diet ;-) and its lursh!


----------

